# O2 sensor problem



## pooh3tig (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, First time here. My check engine light came on on my 99 Nissan Altima-took it to advance auto-they told me the diagnostic machine read "02 sensor slow response Bank 1, Sensor 2" and "02 sensor high volts Bank 1, Sensor 2" Can anyone help as to what kind of cost am I looking at and how serious and urgent is it-thanks so much


----------



## shamakant_sharma (Aug 13, 2008)

Bank 1 Oxygen sensor is generally front oxygen sensor. It comes around $60 - $120 depending on the brand, also after market (replacement) are available around $30. Replacing this oxygen sensor on Altima takes around 15-20 minutes and may cost you $20-$30 of labor cost.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Hopefully that will fix the problem. I work in a shop where we get a job every week or two from these type of deals. Somebody will replace the part per the diagnosis at Autozone or Advanced and because it doesn't cure the car it comes to us. I'd say in most instances they do help the DIY guys ,maybe 70% of the time . The problem with some electrical issues is a bad sensor or computer can sometimes point you towards the other items in the problem circuit. I've also seen a bad sensor damage a computer ,so the part replacement only fixes half the problem.


----------



## hitek835 (Mar 4, 2008)

high voltage on an o2 sensor means the car is running rich. It is not detecting enough 02 because there probably isnt enough, this makes the line voltage spike from the resistor inside sending it right to your ECU. The ECU is trying to comp for the bad sensor by making your car run rich. You are going to blow the map next and I bet you spend a lot in gas right now...hopefully, if you replace the 02 with a "good brand" and not a piece of shit your Nissan will be humping again.


----------

